
A year of going cashless – and where it hasn't worked - edent
https://shkspr.mobi/blog/2020/01/a-year-of-going-cashless-and-where-it-hasnt-worked/
======
chewz
> Maybe I'm complicit in bringing forth a dystopia - but I place a high value
> on convenience.

Sums up modern society, pretty much.

